# just some great news



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

my favorite local fish store isconsidering hiring me, i hope all goes right an i get the job what better way to do work while pursuing something you love

"its not considered workif youlove what you do!"


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Meh I almost tried that but I figured constantly working in a fish store, I'll be sick of doing it when I get home and have to do the same things with my fish tanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

That is great news! I hope you get the job.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice going sean...i hope it works out for you..best of luck..

i also got a call today about a job at petco as an aquatics specialist...i go in for an interveiw on monday...don't know how long i'll last before i get fired for giving customers bad information....lol
it starts at $9.00 an hour..although i am just looking for part time work if i have to take full time , i'll do it...will help me out financially though..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Both of you should go for it if you can afford to work for that. Instead of complaining about bad advice, go out and give better. Good luck.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was interveiwed for a job at an Aquarium Adventure store once...the assistant manager had never even heard of the species of fish i was breeding...i never got the job....
she was probably protecting her position.....lol


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

That's what I'm shooting for and I also want to setup a saltwater tank but want experience before I put money into it.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Sean, someone told me before if I could maintain a brackish tank, salt water would be easy. Brackish tanks are easy to convert to straight salt water. Just will have to change up your stock. Good luck on the job interview


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you appreciate all the support, main thing I guess its just equipment cost that bothers me protein skimmer hydrometer reverse osmosis system etc.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well ; it looks like i'll be working for Petco..went in for the first interview today and they want me to start this coming sunday....manager is already talking about me ordering all of the fish and plants....


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats loha, 
two turtles is still undecided on if they are gonna hire me or not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats loha. I hope and pray that everything works out for you.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome, John! 
You know, the local Petco people are almost always asking me what kind of tank I'm going to put the fish I'm buying into, and one even wouldn't sell me any replacement fish because our water levels weren't awesome, so maybe you can get away with giving good advice and not get into trouble


----------



## mjalex007 (Oct 31, 2012)

You jinxed yourself.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The Petcos always strike me as trying to better than their rivals. Success varies. Have fun, bite your tongue and save your truthful bluntness for us. Hiring someone who can tell a malawi peocock from a peacock bass is step in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

emc7 said:


> The Petcos always strike me as trying to better than their rivals. Success varies. Have fun, bite your tongue and save your truthful bluntness for us. Hiring someone who can tell a malawi peocock from a peacock bass is step in the right direction.


I agree with this. We don't want you to lose your job because of your bluntness. We are used to your bluntness loha. I love your sense of humor.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well , the manager called and i start this friday...
it seems that petco is trying to improve and set some standards...we have the right to refuse to sell animals to customers that will place them in an improper environment..employees are encouraged to be honest with customers and not to sell them tanks and fish at the same time.....with this store ; if sales increase some they plan to remodel and enlarge the aquatics section......and may even put in a live plant tank.
this is going to be interesting as i have never worked in a retail aquatics store..
blunt ........who's blunt ??? i am very subtle......as subtle as sandy....lol
but i am still a nice guy.....right ?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey sean.....i think i have been to two turtles...on market street i think...i used to take my nephew to the next building down for his drug testing....


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes that is the place great shop awesome service they know their stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

lohachata: you always make me laugh. That is a good thing. I love it. Just be honest with the customers and they will appreciate it, plus they will come back for advice. I know I would if someone was honest with me about fish and tanks.


----------

